# Old School



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Saw this picture titled "Night fishing in Hawaii 1948." 
Pretty neat!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cool....or maybe hot, but I think the reflection off the water could hide a lot of flatties!


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

More than "Pretty Neat". That guy wants to go gigging in a bad way. I'm just plain lazy compared to him.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I remember in the 50s taking a flashlight and one of moms stockings and dip net wading for shrimp. Couldnt afford a bait buckett to put the shrimp in. The stockings worked but you had to turn them inside out to get the shrimp unhung.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ha ha ^^^, we tried a Coleman lantern from the bridge, you would have to wait until they came out from the shadow of the lantern. We had to move the net quickly to get them in. Had to keep your eye on how the tide was flowing, when they start to swim out...time to pull the net.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Thats about the same rig my great grandpaw and grandpaw used to use. Got some old pics of them somewhere at grandmaws house. just a big kerosene fireball hangin out over their head and would have stringers of flounder stretched half way across the yard. That said I def do not want to go back to that.


----------

